# Coralife 30" T5 gone kaputsk



## kurtv (Nov 29, 2009)

so about 4 months ago i bought a coralife t5 H.O. 62 watt light for reef tanks, i switched out the bulbs with 10,000k and a 6700k coralife bulbs. Other than that i have made no changes whatsoever to the light. Its been running fine for all this time but today, all of a sudden it went off. I figured it was something wrong with the timer, but i unplugged the timer and that wasn't it. Then i guessed it was just that outlet, but once again not that. So all I really know is that it must be a problem with the fixture.(a fuse or something?) I contacted oceanic about this but there contact us page only had a way for you to send them a message, if anyone knows a number to call that would be great. and also has anyone else had this problem? I'm not good with this type of thing so if anyone knows how to fix it?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi kurtv,

Sorry to hear about the problem, it might be the ballast. I usually start my contacting the store I where I purchased a product and ask how they handle the warranty. Sometimes the store handles the warranty and sometimes the manufacturer does. 

I believe the Coralife toll free number is 800.255.4527.


----------



## kurtv (Nov 29, 2009)

thanks, i just got back from petco actually and they replaced it, and works perfect, unfortunately it has the actinic light in it so another replacement i guess.


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Feb 9, 2010)

Coralife light fixtures are the worst you can get....I know pet-shops that gave up the brand especially for the bad customer service....they were tired of (too many)people coming in with their Coralife fixture asking for a replacement as they couldn't get in touch with the customer service at Coralife.....next time get a Giesman....


----------



## jestep (Nov 14, 2009)

I've lost 2 coralife CF ballasts that were both less than 2 years old.

If you have the money, I would go for tek or nova, but they're definitely at the high end of what T5's cost.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Their light bulbs are not too good either. They have way too much green in them. IMO

What they do have is good marketing.:spy:


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

I have never had a problem with any coralife fixtures I have owned personally.


----------



## MGoerke (Jan 4, 2010)

I do not like to hear this! I JUST bought one about 3 weeks ago! One of the new 30" with 2x31watt bulbs & chenged them for fresh water plants! I am concerned now! My wife will kill me if I need to spend another 125-150+ on another new light!


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

You should be under warranty for another 48 weeks.



MGoerke said:


> I do not like to hear this! I JUST bought one about 3 weeks ago! One of the new 30" with 2x31watt bulbs & chenged them for fresh water plants! I am concerned now! My wife will kill me if I need to spend another 125-150+ on another new light!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2010)

This same exact thing happened to me today. Same ballast, and approximately the same period of time. I found this thread searching google for warranty information. I hope I can work this out...


----------

